# Liberals/DemocRATS Crying like Babies over Cartoons again...



## mal

*GOP portrays Dems as evil Scooby, Cruella*
*RNC chair disowns document showing Democrats as cartoon &#8216;Evil Empire&#8217; *

GOP portrays Dems as evil Scooby, Cruella - Washington Post- msnbc.com

_By Perry Bacon Jr.
updated 4:17 a.m. MT, Thurs., March. 4, 2010_

Democrats on Wednesday sharply criticized a Republican National Committee fundraising document that caricatured President Obama as the Joker, while Chairman Michael S. Steele sought to distance himself from it. 

Also depicted were House Speaker Nancy Pelosi (Calif.) and Senate Majority Leader Harry M. Reid (Nev.), presented as Cruella de Vil and Scooby-Doo, respectively. The three Democratic leaders were gathered under the heading "The Evil Empire."

http://media.washingtonpost.com/wp-srv/politics/documents/rncdocument030310.pdf

^Sorry, but Scooby is NOT "Evil", wasn't Portrayed as "Evil", and the level of Crybabying that the Left can go to after one of their Rags did this:







Is beyond Contempt... 

Shut the Fuck up Liberals... Seriously.  

You Applauded Vanity Fair when they did that to (43) FIRST, and you Certainly weren't Producing Faux Outrage when the Left was doing this for 8 Years to Bush:






^Where was that?... Well it's on this Site: University of California, Santa Barbara

The University of California, Santa Barbara.

Save the me the Excuses Liberals...  I Remember what you People were doing and Saying about (43), so don't even Attempt it.

As for Cruella Pelosi... It's Funny... And it Fits.

associalisticpress.com©... Calling The Associated Press out for the Socialists that they are!

^Been Referring to her as that for YEARS... Bout time the GOP got on Board.






I was working on a Great Seal for her... Maybe I should finish that... 

Anyway, DemocRATS... Grow some Skin and try being Honest for a Change.

What you did during (43)'s Presidency wasn't that long ago, and your "Outrage" right now over this Rings VERY Hollow in Light of what you did for the better part of a Decade.



peace...


----------



## Stephanie

LOL, this is what Pmsnbc considers a breaking news story.

Breaking, stop the world. Gop portrays Democrat party as cartoonish.


----------



## mal

Stephanie said:


> LOL, this is what Pmsnbc considers a breaking news story.
> 
> Breaking, stop the world. Gop portrays Democrat party as cartoonish.





They are Crybabies... Seriously.

They Start Shit like the Vanity Fair Cover, Applaud it while Smelling each other's Farts, and then when the EXACT same thing is done to theirs, they Cry Foul and "Racism"...

Fuck ALL of them... This shit is beyond Dishonest to the point of it being Exhausting.

Steele should have made the Case I just did instead of Weaseling like he Obviously is.

Conveniently this Story is "News" because the WashPost is Trying to Assist a Failing President and his Failing Party.



peace...


----------



## NYcarbineer

*"...while Chairman Michael S. Steele sought to distance himself from it." *

Not only does it pay to read your own links, it pays to read your own posts.


----------



## mal

NYcarbineer said:


> *"...while Chairman Michael S. Steele sought to distance himself from it." *
> 
> Not only does it pay to read your own links, it pays to read your own posts.



I just said that, you Tool... For the LOVE of God... I just said he was being a Weasel...

He should Illustrate what the Left did for 8 Years when Presented with this...

And in the End... THEY'RE FUCKING CARTOONS!...

And I Thought the Left Loved "Free Speech" and Satire.



peace...


----------



## Vanquish

Hey...I agree that this is much ado about nothing...and that the Left does it too.

Want a really good video to watch?

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XSwM-5B_rc4]YouTube - Protesting the Protesters (New York City)[/ame]

Evan does a great job of showing how idiotic some protesters can be with all the Hitler stuff.

>bt: Brain Terminal

He's like the conservative Michael Moore.


----------



## Stephanie

can't have the Democrats portrayed as a Cartoon character.

but pmsnbc and even Democrat congresscrittes calling people of this country, teabaggers is just ducky.


----------



## mudwhistle

Stephanie said:


> ooooo, so Steel is "backing" away from it, so THAT must mean it is baaaaaaad bad bad. can't have the Democrats portrayed as a Cartoon character.
> 
> but pmsnbc and even Democrat congresscrittes calling people of this country, teabaggers is just ducky.



Did they all convert to Islam or something?


----------



## NYcarbineer

The Obama haters are running out of stupid things to try aren't they?

Oh wait, we haven't yet got the lists of all the people Obama and Michelle have killed, have we?


----------



## bodecea

NYcarbineer said:


> The Obama haters are running out of stupid things to try aren't they?
> 
> Oh wait, we haven't yet got the lists of all the people Obama and Michelle have killed, have we?



This is totally outrageous....I bet teleprompters and feet on Oval Office desks were involved.


----------



## rikules

Vanquish said:


> Hey...I agree that this is much ado about nothing...and that the Left does it too.
> 
> Want a really good video to watch?
> 
> YouTube - Protesting the Protesters (New York City)
> 
> Evan does a great job of showing how idiotic some protesters can be with all the Hitler stuff.
> 
> >bt: Brain Terminal
> 
> He's like the conservative Michael Moore.





is it idiotic when conservatives refer to obama and hillary ckinton as hitler?


----------



## California Girl

rikules said:


> Vanquish said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hey...I agree that this is much ado about nothing...and that the Left does it too.
> 
> Want a really good video to watch?
> 
> YouTube - Protesting the Protesters (New York City)
> 
> Evan does a great job of showing how idiotic some protesters can be with all the Hitler stuff.
> 
> >bt: Brain Terminal
> 
> He's like the conservative Michael Moore.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> is it idiotic when conservatives refer to obama and hillary ckinton as hitler?
Click to expand...


Not only is it idiotic to refer to any politician - or anyone else - as a Nazi or Hitler. It is offensively dismissive of the genuine horror of the holocaust. In My Opinion.


----------



## rdean

tha malcontent said:


> *GOP portrays Dems as evil Scooby, Cruella*
> *RNC chair disowns document showing Democrats as cartoon Evil Empire *
> 
> GOP portrays Dems as evil Scooby, Cruella - Washington Post- msnbc.com
> 
> _By Perry Bacon Jr.
> updated 4:17 a.m. MT, Thurs., March. 4, 2010_
> 
> Democrats on Wednesday sharply criticized a Republican National Committee fundraising document that caricatured President Obama as the Joker, while Chairman Michael S. Steele sought to distance himself from it.
> 
> Also depicted were House Speaker Nancy Pelosi (Calif.) and Senate Majority Leader Harry M. Reid (Nev.), presented as Cruella de Vil and Scooby-Doo, respectively. The three Democratic leaders were gathered under the heading "The Evil Empire."
> 
> http://media.washingtonpost.com/wp-srv/politics/documents/rncdocument030310.pdf
> 
> ^Sorry, but Scooby is NOT "Evil", wasn't Portrayed as "Evil", and the level of Crybabying that the Left can go to after one of their Rags did this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is beyond Contempt...
> 
> Shut the Fuck up Liberals... Seriously.
> 
> You Applauded Vanity Fair when they did that to (43) FIRST, and you Certainly weren't Producing Faux Outrage when the Left was doing this for 8 Years to Bush:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ^Where was that?... Well it's on this Site: University of California, Santa Barbara
> 
> The University of California, Santa Barbara.
> 
> Save the me the Excuses Liberals...  I Remember what you People were doing and Saying about (43), so don't even Attempt it.
> 
> As for Cruella Pelosi... It's Funny... And it Fits.
> 
> associalisticpress.com©... Calling The Associated Press out for the Socialists that they are!
> 
> ^Been Referring to her as that for YEARS... Bout time the GOP got on Board.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was working on a Great Seal for her... Maybe I should finish that...
> 
> Anyway, DemocRATS... Grow some Skin and try being Honest for a Change.
> 
> What you did during (43)'s Presidency wasn't that long ago, and your "Outrage" right now over this Rings VERY Hollow in Light of what you did for the better part of a Decade.
> 
> 
> 
> peace...



*AH HA HA HA HO HO HO HA HA TEE HEE GIGGLE CHUCKLE (small burp).*

Once again, the Republicans show themselves for the party of crazies and loons.  

The wasn't some uneducated, overweight, Tea Party birther, THIS was put together by hi ranking members of the Republican Party.  

For all those they say the Republcians Party isn't inspiring "HATE GROUPS" and other wackos, piss on you.






*I think this pretty much settles the question that Republcians do indeed fuel hate groups.  Thanks guys.

Once again, facts have a "liberal bias" and work against Republican's "imaginary" truth.*

First you spend years trying to bring down the country and then you fight fixing your disasters.  Go figure.  I don't know what's wrong with you people.  You've totally lost it.


----------



## Liability

rikules said:


> Vanquish said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hey...I agree that this is much ado about nothing...and that the Left does it too.
> 
> Want a really good video to watch?
> 
> YouTube - Protesting the Protesters (New York City)
> 
> Evan does a great job of showing how idiotic some protesters can be with all the Hitler stuff.
> 
> >bt: Brain Terminal
> 
> He's like the conservative Michael Moore.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> is it idiotic when conservatives refer to obama and hillary ckinton as hitler?
Click to expand...


is it idiotic when conservatives refer to obama and hillary ckinton as hitler

Pretty much.


----------



## California Girl

I see rdean is off his meds again. 


Is there a Doctor in the house?  

Or an Armed Moderator?


----------



## rdean

California Girl said:


> I see rdean is off his meds again.
> 
> 
> Is there a Doctor in the house?
> 
> Or an Armed Moderator?



I wondered if the rational appear crazy to the loons.  If you are any indication, then I guess they do.  Where is your "Tea bag covered birther sign"?  Well, when you're fully dressed in your "normal" clothes, you can't carry it anyway.


California Girl dressed for a night on the town.


----------



## mal

Stephanie said:


> can't have the Democrats portrayed as a Cartoon character.
> 
> but pmsnbc and even Democrat congresscrittes calling people of this country, teabaggers is just ducky.



Shut up, Peasant!... Get back in Line!



peace...


----------



## mal

rdean said:


> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> I see rdean is off his meds again.
> 
> 
> Is there a Doctor in the house?
> 
> Or an Armed Moderator?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wondered if the rational appear crazy to the loons.  If you are any indication, then I guess they do.  Where is your "Tea bag covered birther sign"?  Well, when you're fully dressed in your "normal" clothes, you can't carry it anyway.
> 
> 
> California Girl dressed for a night on the town.
Click to expand...


That chicks Fuckin' HOT!... You against Dress-up?... 

*Stop Trolling my Thread, you Shitpack.*



peace...


----------



## mal

NYcarbineer said:


> The Obama haters are running out of stupid things to try aren't they?
> 
> Oh wait, we haven't yet got the lists of all the people Obama and Michelle have killed, have we?



That's (2) Extremely WEAK Posts...

Maybe you should go post some Vids in the Music Thread.



peace...


----------



## mal

Vanquish said:


> Hey...I agree that this is much ado about nothing...and that the Left does it too.
> 
> Want a really good video to watch?
> 
> YouTube - Protesting the Protesters (New York City)
> 
> Evan does a great job of showing how idiotic some protesters can be with all the Hitler stuff.
> 
> >bt: Brain Terminal
> 
> He's like the conservative Michael Moore.







peace...


----------



## Jay Canuck

Was Palin outraged?


----------



## mal

Jay Canuck said:


> Was Palin outraged?



Who Fucking Cares?... Why do you?...

Obsessive about her, aren't ya! 



peace...


----------



## Jay Canuck

tha malcontent said:


> Jay Canuck said:
> 
> 
> 
> Was Palin outraged?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Who Fucking Cares?... Why do you?...
> 
> Obsessive about her, aren't ya!
> 
> 
> 
> peace...
Click to expand...


 not anymore Obessive than you are about Obama.....and she could be your best bet for POTUS someday junior!


----------



## mal

Jay Canuck said:


> tha malcontent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jay Canuck said:
> 
> 
> 
> Was Palin outraged?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Who Fucking Cares?... Why do you?...
> 
> Obsessive about her, aren't ya!
> 
> 
> 
> peace...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> not anymore Obessive than you are about Obama.....and she could be your best bet for POTUS someday junior!
Click to expand...


Listen Kid, get over her... She's a Pundit... She can't Hurt you!... I Promise!



peace...


----------



## mal

Moved to "Reviews"?... 

I shouldn't Matter this much!... 



peace...


----------



## Liability

tha malcontent said:


> Moved to "Reviews"?...
> 
> I shouldn't Matter this much!...
> 
> 
> 
> peace...



Well the topic IS kinda sorta like a GOP "review" of the cartoonish liberal Democrat Parody.


----------



## mal

^That Person should be Arrested!...



peace...


----------



## mal

Liability said:


> tha malcontent said:
> 
> 
> 
> Moved to "Reviews"?...
> 
> I shouldn't Matter this much!...
> 
> 
> 
> peace...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well the topic IS kinda sorta like a GOP "review" of the cartoonish liberal Democrat Parody.
Click to expand...


*Mod*Lover... 



peace...


----------



## Liability

tha malcontent said:


> Liability said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tha malcontent said:
> 
> 
> 
> Moved to "Reviews"?...
> 
> I shouldn't Matter this much!...
> 
> 
> 
> peace...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well the topic IS kinda sorta like a GOP "review" of the cartoonish liberal Democrat Parody.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *Mod*Lover...
> 
> 
> 
> peace...
Click to expand...



Yeah.  That's me.  

But even if it _does_ take some gymnastic-like mental contortions, you gotta admit, there IS a way to force-fit this thread into the "review" forum.


----------



## mal

Liability said:


> tha malcontent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Liability said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well the topic IS kinda sorta like a GOP "review" of the cartoonish liberal Democrat Parody.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Mod*Lover...
> 
> 
> 
> peace...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah.  That's me.
> 
> But even if it _does_ take some gymnastic-like mental contortions, you gotta admit, there IS a way to force-fit this thread into the "review" forum.
Click to expand...


True... But they aren't about to Justify it... Hell, it could've been "Lamed" like others...

You Never Know... It's like a Box of Gumps around here.



peace...


----------

